# Two weeks and counting



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

milmo1 said:


> Not sure I follow all of this correctly, but these type of threads are entertaining as hell. Keep it going.


Yeah,,, and I think the purse for winning the bet appears to be a pint shy, already...:lol:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

You guys make me feel so at home just reading these threads.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> You guys make me feel so at home just reading these threads.


So you have a disfunctional family too. Kind of makes me feel normal.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

So is this bet on shootable birds right not cap gun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

WD, 


When you are down in Kentucky, pick up a bottle of Blanton's and Four Roses Single Barrel bourbon. . . and the moonshine I had last month wasn't bad either. 

continue with conversation and bet, I'm going to get another Blanton's bourbon on the rocks!!

Kush, 

I ordered some Four Roses regular for you. . .1/2 gallon ok?


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

kek25 said:


> Now wer're talking. I want to be in the gallery.


And I think I can name that favorite cover he speaks of. He posted a photo the other day. Hmmm


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like a candidate for Pay Per View.....


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> Sounds like a candidate for Pay Per View.....


 
I'm in!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Ok first off I'm not going to Ky. that feel apart. I think I'll take the guys advice and give up field trials it's an eye opener. I bought 9 of the top 10 burbons(according to outdoor life) and the pint I replaced by a fifth. Yes Bobby that will be my first choice. But the old and devious part you can bet me and the owner of Morning Wood will have check all our spots and I'll pick the best where I think I can win!!!! I even have to go borrow a gun all I got all gentlem grouse guns. I don't care if a big old 12 does turns the birds to soup. I forgot that would be another rule who ever gets their 5 first wins (no ground or tree swats). Oh there no gallerys or judges in my honey holes. Remember Sept. is a long time from now. I don't know how many know about a artifical knee but the top half is litterly drove up in to your thigh bone. Tomarrow I have to go and get mine checked. When I called to make the appointment the girl just laughed and said your still chasing those setters. I said yup and ask doc if I get #5 due I get a tumb ring.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

> Ok first off I'm not going to Ky. that feel apart. I think I'll take the guys advice and give up field trials it's an eye opener. I bought 9 of the top 10 burbons(according to outdoor life) and the pint I replaced by a fifth. Yes Bobby that will be my first choice. But the old and devious part you can bet me and the owner of Morning Wood will have check all our spots and I'll pick the best where I think I can win!!!! I even have to go borrow a gun all I got all gentlem grouse guns. I don't care if a big old 12 does turns the birds to soup. I forgot that would be another rule who ever gets their 5 first wins (no ground or tree swats). Oh there no gallerys or judges in my honey holes. Remember Sept. is a long time from now. I don't know how many know about a artifical knee but the top half is litterly drove up in to your thigh bone. Tomarrow I have to go and get mine checked. When I called to make the appointment the girl just laughed and said your still chasing those setters. I said yup and ask doc if I get #5 due I get a tumb ring.


I speed read so forgive me if my interpetation is slightly askew... 

Ok first Ky; Yes Bobby, will be my first choice. I think I'll take the guys advice: eye opener. I bought 9 of the top 10 burbons. The old and devious Morning Wood will check all spots and pick the best!!!! even if I have to go borrow a gun. I got all gentlem guns. Oh theres no gallerys or judges in my honey holes. :yikes: Remember Sept. is a long time from now. I don't know how many know about artificials but the top half is litterly drove up in to your... Tomarrow I have to go and get mine checked. When I called to make the appointment the girl just laughed... I said ask doc if I get #5 due I get a tumb ring...:tdo12:

Mike


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear banjos.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey I think Fred should have to go bare foot to cover the handicap.:lol:
Well maybe just socks.:lol:


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Holy Moly! Lets make it a double header. Didn't Jim ask for a similar bet against linda earlier this year?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> Holy Moly! Lets make it a double header. Didn't Jim ask for a similar bet against linda earlier this year?


Great memory Ben.
Actually , IIRC, Fritz was backing Linda monetarily, Linda and Jim should throw down and that way since Fritz will be there already he can either payup on the spot or collect in person.
I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Merimac no the bet I think started with one of those setter you can ride like a pony against a trail dog. But like everything on this form it went off helltershelter and the bet went to S.F. labs against and a trial dog. Then S.F. and I have been pming back and forth and he kiddingly challenged me. So I'll take that 100.00 bet. Everybody thinks it a joke. I have nothing to lose I'm just a crazy old fart with biscuit(yes I look it up this time) eating dogs. I wouldn't take this bet it I didn't think a had a chance. So all you arm chair quaterbacks, dog experts, know it alls, and general smart asses if you want to get in on the action lets start a fund(I don't know what to call it) min. 10.00 each. Fred wins he give it to RGS or a charity of his choice. I win I'll give it to M.A.F.T.C. Like I said Sept is a long time away I'm an old man. If something happens I can't walk or die maby some other setter owner on this form can grow a pair man up and take my place.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm completely convinced that it's not so much "manning" up as it is "shutting" up.:help:


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

WD, I got your back man, LOL. Im in for 10 bucks. I would go fifty if you were running a shorthair, but anyway give it hell.
What ever you do don't let Fritz get a look at your location before the run. We need every advantage we can get. Also don't run him over on the west side of the state he will probably already know/run that spot before.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Great memory Ben.
> Actually , IIRC, *Fritz *was backing Linda monetarily, Linda and Jim should throw down and that way since *Fritz *will be there already he can either payup on the spot or collect in person.
> I love it when a plan comes together!


Ahhh, it appears we have found a common denominator.....


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

BradU20 said:


> Ahhh, it appears we have found a common denominator.....


The Grouse Commander has his hands in everything.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks crosswind. I think the odds are pretty even. Early season leaves up cover heavy. All I have to due is just take a casuale walk. I can scratch my butt, drink a bottle of whine and even watch a prono on one of those phones if I had one. Beeper goes off I go find the dog with a bird. Fred was to stay in gun range at all time. I believe anybody with a good pointer(any breed)that can cover ground can beat a flusher. It's only money and a pint of Maker's Mark.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Worm Dunker said:


> . I just trying to make a point to Fred I have one of those setters retrieves like a lab But now that I think about it I guess I'm pretty proud I din't clock the judge I shock his hand took my plaque and went home. But the next day I quit the RGS and will not and do not support anything they due anymore./QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe the "Fund" would be better served if it went to RGS for some proper training for these so called "Judges"
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

In this rumble is it required to kill the bird(s)?
Before I bet I think it's indicative that we understand the running rules.

Duck Dog vs Run Off Field Trial Dog
WD vs SHF

next?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm in for $10 even if I can't be in the gallery. Give 'em hell, Terry. I think everyone that's in needs to at least meet up at the local watering hole when the hunt is over so we can hear about it. And for God's sake try not to fall down out there.

It's not a bet, Bobby. It's a charitable contribution.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

A bet against a guy who doesn't trial, and one who doesn't grouse hunt anymore. This should be interesting. I will take on the winner with my wife's pup. I got 500.00 bucks on it.  BTW, she handles the dog, Townsend guns...........

BTW, I am drunk on Crown. But I will still tak this bet. Just remeamber me in the morning. haha


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> Just remeamber me in the morning. haha


I'll remeamber you Ryan. And as long as you're feeling loose w/ the cash, howsabouts a $100 toe-to-toe showdown between Maddie and Hawkeye? Simple scoring -- birds pointed staunch AND killed. I'll supply the crown up front to level the playing field when it comes to shooting. eh? eh? :lol:


btw, i've been sipping holland brewing co's "Dragon Milk"

KW


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> I'll remeamber you Ryan. And as long as you're feeling loose w/ the cash, howsabouts a $100 toe-to-toe showdown between Maddie and Hawkeye? Simple scoring -- birds pointed staunch AND killed. I'll supply the crown up front to level the playing field when it comes to shooting. eh? eh? :lol:
> 
> 
> btw, i've been sipping holland brewing co's "Dragon Milk"
> ...


Dragons milk is good stuff. Ya dont wanna run again Hawkeye, he a champeeon now. I'll take my puppy out, and even pay for birds and booze. You show up and make a liar out of me. Why not, the wife always does!:lol: 

If you win, you can have hawkeye, but if I win, you have to take hawkeye home wit you. Deel?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Ahh, Dragon's Milk elixir of the gods!

I may have missed it, but I did don't remember Fritz accepting the challenge. 
Not sure which way I'd want to go on this one; if it were one of Fritz covers, it would be a no-brainer--and depending on the cover, it might still be. Another thought; no offence to Terry, but with Hunter's ground speed, your co-owner might be a better choice as handler.
This would also have to be a no birds killed challenge; we're judging the dog's ability to dig-out birds, not shooting skills (especially in that September jungle).


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought the deal was the birds would be shot. Thats the way I understood it.Or at least shot at.:lol: WD said he was breakin out the 12 gauge and gonna make soup out of them.Doesn't sound like the cap gun game to me.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

crosswind said:


> I thought the deal was the birds would be shot. Thats the way I understood it.Or at least shot at.:lol: WD said he was breakin out the 12 gauge and gonna make soup out of them.Doesn't sound like the cap gun game to me.


I re-read that post (with much difficulty) and you're right Scott, it's WD's challenge and he made that rule. That may give an edge to WD's style of dog too.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah right Fritz never shoots birds over his dogs.I forgot.:lol:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mike this is for money. I'm taking the old dog that had to be carried out of the field today in BearCreeks Polars. He did get his five + birds and five retrieved first. They had to come and carry me out too!!! The weather was just perfect for a old fat guy like me. I was breathing so hard it kept my glasses so fogged up I couldn't take pictures. After the hunt I used the polaris to chase the pocket rocket around. I did get two nice picture of Hunter on point just before the batteries in the camera died.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

OK Terry,

I am in for this challenge after all it was my idea :lol:.

All winnings go to a charity of the winners choice. You collect bets for the throw down on both sides.

You can set the rules, pick the spot, I would like to at least agree to them. We will open a new thread in late August and get the ball rolling. 

Your Jake Dog and my Bella dog.

Fritz


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

I know who I'll put my money on.


----------

